# fragen zum gewerbe-anmeldebogen (steuerliche erfassung)



## pete_webber (17. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.
ich hab vor einiger Zeit mein Gewerbe angemeldet und nun vor einer Woche vom Finanzamt den Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung zugeschickt bekommen.
Tja, und nun stehe ich bei so manchen Fragen wie der Ochs vorm Berge. Und bevor ich das weiter vor mir herschiebe frage ich doch lieber Leute die das evtl. schon mal ausgefüllt haben.

Zur Info:
Ich habe ein kleines Gewerbe welches nur aus meiner Person besteht, mache so Grafik-Krimskrams und werde um die 10.000 euro im Jahr machen. Zudem habe ich einen Nebenjob auf Lohnsteuerkarte.

Also zu den Fragen:

1. *Anschrift des Unternehmens*
Soll ich da meine Adresse angeben? Spricht man denn wenn man ein Gewerbe hat von einem "Unternehmen"? Dort gibt es zudem das Feld "Bezeichnung", wo man z.b. "Uwe Müller Gerüstbau" oder so hinschreiben kann. Darf ich mir einen Namen für mein "1-Mann-Gewerbe" ausdenken und dahin schreiben, bspw. "PTB Mediendesign"?

2. *Voraussichtliche Einkünfte*
Wo trage ich da meine Einkünfte des _Gewerbes_ ein? Bei:
- Gewerbebetrieb
- Selbstständiger Arbeit
- Nicht selbstständiger Arbeit

3. *Steuerabzugsbeträge*
In welchem Fall sollte ich da was hinschreiben?

4. *Soll- / Istversteuerung der Entgelte*
Was kreuze ich da an? Soll- oder Istversteuerung der Entgelte?

OKAY, das war es eigentlich schon. Ich würde mich super freuen wenn sich einer erbarmt und mir ein paar Tips geben kann, denn was Steuerfragen anbelangt bin ich eine absolute 0  

Danke schon mal im Voraus,
Gruß aus Dortmund,
Peter


----------



## Maik (17. April 2006)

Hallo pete_webber,

willkommen im tutorials.de-Forum.

Als neues Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich auf unsere Netiquette hinweisen und bitte dich, deinen Beitrag dementsprechend zu korrigieren.



			
				Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/help/about-us


----------



## Steffen Giers (20. April 2006)

Nimm den Bogen, mach dich auf den Weg zum Finanzamt zu deinem Sachbearbeiter. Der istr verpflichtet dir zu Helfen. Oder du wartest noch 2 Wochen bis vielleicht mal einer hier vorbeikommt und dir deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Krieter2 (20. April 2006)

Hi,

*vorab folgendes:* Es stellt sich die Frage, ob dein Unternehmen gewerblich oder selbständig ist - Ich plädiere für Selbstständig, da Du eine vorwiegend künstlerische Tätigkeit ausübst. In diesem Falle hätte sich eigentlich eine Gewerbeanmeldung erübrigt und nur eine steuerliche Anmeldung beim FiA wäre nötig gewesen. Aber egal, dass änderst Du jetzt nachträglich bei deiner jetzt hier vorliegenden Steuerlichen Erfassung 

*zu 1. Anschrift des Unternehmens:*
Der Begriff Unternehmen ist sehr weit gefasst. Hierunter fällt eigentlich alles, was man sich vorstellen kann: GmbH, KG, AG..usw. In deinem Fall bist Du Einzelunternehmer - ja und du hast demzufolge auch ein Unternehmen Du kannst also unter Bezeichnung ruhig den Namen deines Unternehmens eintragen - allerdings darf der Name nicht irreführend sein.

*2. Voraussichtliche Einkünfte*
Folgt aus der oben angepriesenen Präämbel: Du trägst deine vorauss. Einkünfte bei Selbstständig ein. Demzufolge hast Du gar kein Gewerbe und bist auch nicht zur Gewerbesteuer verpflichtet (die würde bei dir sowieso nicht anfallen - Freigrenze 24000€).

*3. Steuerabzugsbeträge*
Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr was damit gemeint ist - Hab keine Unterlagen hier - Ich nehme mal an, dass hier die möglichen Lohnsteuervorausszahlungen gemeint sind, die Du normalerweise von deinen Angestellten einbehälst und ans FiA weiterleitest. Aber Du hast ja noch keine Angestellten - also erübrigt sich hier eine Angabe .


*4. Soll- / Istversteuerung der Entgelte*
Hier solltest Du zur Istversteuerung greifen. Wo liegt der Unterschied?: Bei der Sollbesteuerung entsteht die Steuer bereits mit der Leistungserstellung spätestens bei Rechnungstellung. Bei der Istbesteuerung erst wenn das Geld tatsächlich vereinnahmt wurde. 

Beispiel: Du erstellst ne Graphik und schickst dem Kunde die Rechnung im Mai, der bezahlt erst im Juni. Bei der Sollbesteuerung hättest Du schon im Mai eine Einnahme, zu der Du dann auch gleichzeitig die USt ans FiA abführen müsstest. Ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn der Kunde spät zahlt und Du erst dann deine USt bekommst. 

Deshalb gibt es zur Entlastung die Istbesteuerung, die jedoch nur diejenigen mit bestimmten Voraussetzungen in Anspruch nehmen dürfen: 

Zum Beispiel: 

Kleinunternehmer (Gesamtumsatz übersteigt 125.000 € nicht)

Unternehmer, die nicht Buchführungspflichtig sind

Freiberufler usw...

Glücklicherweise fällst Du auch darunter Es ist ne Überlegung wert, ob Du Dich als Kleinunternehmer nach §19 UStG behandeln lassen möchtest. In diesem Falle, bist Du von der Abgabe einer regelmässigen USt-Voranmeldung entlastet, die manchmal ganz schön nerven kann . Denn Du weist in deinen Rechnungen keine USt aus - darfst im Gegenzug aber auch keine Vorsteuer abziehen. 

Wenn Du jedoch hohe Anschaffungskosten hast, die Vorsteuer-Belastet sind und Du zu Beginn deiner Unternehmung noch keine Umsätze generierst - dann laß alles so wie es ist und optiere *nicht* für den Kleinunternehmer;-] , da Du so den Zinsvorteil der Vorsteuer-Vereinnahmung ausnutzen kannst .

Cheers


----------

